# Electrical engineer



## nirali_pharma (Mar 5, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hii all..

I am planning to move to australia on PR visa. and i got the visa. I graduated from USA as an Master in Electrical engineering. and i have an experience of 2 years in the field. 

Now since i already have a degree from USA, do i need to do any kind of assessment of my degree if i wish to work in australia as an Electrical engineer..or i can directly apply in the companies and get a job...

i am looking for any list of the companies in Electrical business...which city/state is good to get a job as an electrical engineer? also what are the pay scale for any electrical engineer?

Regards,


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

nirali_pharma said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hii all..
> 
> ...


If the visa you have is based on you being an engineer, did you not have your qualifications assessed by the IEA?
With that being done you can check licensing/registration requirements @ Engineer - Electrical Engineer 2125-11 - Australian Skills Recognition Information and also being a member of the IEA would not hurt your job prospects.

I'd imagine that a high % of electrical engineers are employed in the electricity generating and supply organisations and you can look those up for the different states.
In larger companies that have a high electrical supply demand for their processes you'll also find electrical engineers, Alumina smelters, minerals/oil refinery or chemical plants and mines in particular.

If you start searching for employment you'll see the different types of companies and their locations easily enough and demand will vary by location.

Engineers pay scales will also vary, government type organisations having a graduated scale that might run from somewhere about $50,000 up to about $70,000 in annual steps over about 12 years following which there are further levels of seniority for specific positions to be applied for.

Private industry may have higher salaries and they are set against specific jobs as advertised by organisations with employment at mining/resources sites paying well for highly experienced people.


----------

